# Möchte geworben werden für Allianz auf PvP Server



## Mhenlot (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche jemanden, der mich für das Spiel wirbt. Ich möchte auf einem möglichst vollem Pvp Server auf Seiten der Allianz spielen. Ich habe vor etlichen Jahren mal kurz in das Spiel reingeschaut und einen Paladin bis Level 60 gespielt.

Ich würde mir einen neuen Account anlegen und mir das Spiel halt selbst kaufen.

Es wäre schön, wenn wir zusammen leveln würden.


----------



## PhrozenOG (12. Dezember 2015)

Hey meld dich mal würde dich werben spiele auf Aegwynn Allianz


----------

